# Someone from RFUK please save this Boa!



## CrazyFrog (Dec 19, 2021)

Hi,

I was going through Preloved, and in my local area search i found a ad for a female boa saying 'very sad sale' but it's got to be the boa who's very sad.





__





Reptiles, Rehome Buy and Sell | Preloved


Find local classified ads for reptiles in the UK and Ireland. Rehome buy and sell, and give an animal a forever home with Preloved!




www.preloved.co.uk





I am not a snake keeper but i keep many reptiles, surely that is not right way to keep her? Dirty water, nowhere to hide, size of viv, viv looks just filthy.

Is this ok or am i over reacting?


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

No you are correct, that isn't an ideal enclosure for a snake that size.... Hopefully someone will make the purchase and place it in a more suitable enclosure


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

OMG that poor snake. The fact the person offers to sell it with that viv is a huge worry, especially at the price. Fingers crossed someone rescues the snake who actually knows how to care for it.


----------

